# Beauty Queen



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Pretty girl Bindi.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She's gorgeous. How long does it take to dry all of that hair?


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Bindi you are a Beauty Queen!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

BFF said:


> She's gorgeous. How long does it take to dry all of that hair?


With a force dryer about an hour.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I love her eyes! She's a very pretty girl


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Wowz! shes pretty


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh soooo pretty and fluffy : ))) - can only imagine how soft she is to hug and snuggle with :angel:
Who was the breeder : ) , if it is not secret : )))???


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pretty Bindi*

Wow she turned out so nice ! Good job// Bet your arms are tired  :hypnotized:


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

She is soooooooooo beautiful. 

Debby


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She is a very pretty girl. 

I have to ask though, is she a really serious poodle? I love seeing her pics, but wish I could see some character. Maybe she is just used to being stacked for pics and thats why she is so serious looking in all the pics posted. Still she is a very pretty red and nice looking girl.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww! What a bunch of yummy fluff. I know I sound like a broken record but I just love to cuddle up all their fluff! Is that still puppy fur?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Stars, she's just beautiful!! What a face!! Love her big fluffy coat!! Nice job! :beauty:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is absolutely gorgeous!!!
_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Oh soooo pretty and fluffy : ))) - can only imagine how soft she is to hug and snuggle with :angel:
> Who was the breeder : ) , if it is not secret : )))???


I don't think Thestars would mind people knowing  She got her from Bijou Poodles


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Fluffy for the info : ). 

She might "look" reserved but maybe she is just very calm and extremely obedient dog that knows "stay still" command and execute it to perfection. 

I must admit : )) - I would LOVE to see her move and bounce with all that fluffiness : ))) !!! Maybe Stars can treat us with next series of photos soon : ) !


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Red poodles...my favorite color


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> She is a very pretty girl.
> 
> I have to ask though, is she a really serious poodle? I love seeing her pics, but wish I could see some character. Maybe she is just used to being stacked for pics and thats why she is so serious looking in all the pics posted. Still she is a very pretty red and nice looking girl.


She is a calm girl but she has her moments just like any kid. For those who want action shots, these were taken too;








In this one she is taking her flying hop before she goes for an all out run.









Catch Me If You Can!









Flying Monkey









The Great Bug Hunter


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

love the action shots!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

She is such a beautiful girl! LOVE the action shots!!! And, I do love her name. Can't blame you for taking pics after grooming, I do the same thing.. poor guys, they get a nice spiffy grooming and out comes the camera...lol. 

What kind of force dryer do you have?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok....now those are great pics! Next time dont hold back on the fun shots. I had a feeling she had some spunk in her we hadnt seen yet. lol


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Great photos Stars :act-up:!!!! I especially LOVE one where she runs over the pebbles : ))) !!!! Thanks for sharing <3 !!! 

There are so many great photos on this forum - I wonder if we could make a spoo calendar somehow : ) ??? 

I would be first to buy one :target: !!!! Every year I look through available Poodle calendars in Borders and [email protected] etc. and they have such ridiculous , uninspiring photos inside - I sometimes wonder how they manage to find so boring and ugly picks of such notoriously fun and gorgeous dog breed !!!????


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> She is such a beautiful girl! LOVE the action shots!!! And, I do love her name. Can't blame you for taking pics after grooming, I do the same thing.. poor guys, they get a nice spiffy grooming and out comes the camera...lol.
> 
> What kind of force dryer do you have?


I have a Metro Air Force Commander AFTD-3 (I'm retired USAF so I thought it would be good and funny.) I'd like to get a standing dryer and a hydraulic table once I finish setting up the big room over the garage as my grooming and crafts studio.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> Ok....now those are great pics! Next time dont hold back on the fun shots. I had a feeling she had some spunk in her we hadnt seen yet. lol


Oh, she has a lot of spunk! We play a game called the baabaa game, I say baabaa and she goes absolutely nuts and starts pulling grass out as she's jumping around and staying away from being caught. We also play a mean game of tug. Kinda hard getting shots of that by yourself.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

> There are so many great photos on this forum - I wonder if we could make a spoo calendar somehow : ) ???


I actually make my own when I find good pictures and use some of my own. I'm currently doing the Year in Bindi since it's her first year with us.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Bindi Action shots*

I love the pictures the action shots especially ! Good job Stars !!!!!!!!!
is my avatar showing up ? I am new to this whole thing so I guess I need help


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

No : (, your avatar is not "up" . I hope you will figure out soon how to do it. I have MAC so I choose image from my own "desktop". Hope it helped !


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> I love the pictures the action shots especially ! Good job Stars !!!!!!!!!
> is my avatar showing up ? I am new to this whole thing so I guess I need help


Is it possible you uploaded a profile picture rather than avatar? I got confused by that when I first joined.

To upload an avatar - click on User CP then Edit Avatar. Click on "browse" to upload a photo from your computer, then "save". That's it!


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

how do u post pictures.. every time i try it just makes a lil box with an X in it.... I post them from photobucket


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Raiko said:


> how do u post pictures.. every time i try it just makes a lil box with an X in it.... I post them from photobucket


From Photo bucket just capture the IMG code. Put your cursor at the beginning and click, press CTRL C to copy it then come to your reply/post and press CTRL V to paste it in.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay, I tried that n it worked. 
Before I was using the thing in the address bar not the direct link. I got some pics up of cassie n halo


----------

